# Apprentices



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

its nice working with a JW that is willing to show an apprentice new things or show them how things work. not just shut up and work and if your not fast enough your fired. I dont mind cleaning up or any of that. gotta pay your dues , some guys think they are to good to clean up . which is fine i guess lol


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

the-apprentice said:


> its nice working with a JW that is willing to show an apprentice new things or show them how things work. not just shut up and work and if your not fast enough your fired. I dont mind cleaning up or any of that. gotta pay your dues , some guys think they are to good to clean up . which is fine i guess lol


_SHUT IT!!_ The old dude's talking


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

..... and don't run your mouth to the homeowner. Be polite but don't effin run your mouth or butt into a conversation with the homeowner.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

......


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

stuiec said:


> ......


best post ever !


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

wildleg said:


> best post ever !


remember me at the nominations


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Jack Legg said:


> ..... and don't run your mouth to the homeowner. Be polite but don't effin run your mouth or butt into a conversation with the homeowner.


Or the inspector, had one say shouldn't there be a UL Sticker on that Circuit Breaker. We had just spent 14 hours retrofitting a switchboard for a 2000 amp CB. Spent 5 more hours getting a letter from the sales rep.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A few words about bosses:

A boss who considers himself god and ridicules his employees has psychological issues. His guys will try to cover things up and make it appear like everything's great when, in fact, everything is rotten to the core.

A boss who is too easy on his guys encourages laziness.

A boss who sets high standards for himself, and encourages and teaches his guys to achieve those standards, is a good boss.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's tough being a noob in anything, and i don't care what profession it is, it ain't always as easy as it may look

~CS~


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a 20 year old 3rd period apprentice I've been working with, who just started working for our shop. It seems he spent more time pouring concrete and doing odd jobs than real electrical work at his old company just to keep busy and get a check.

I'm trying to teach this kid as much as I can as fast as I can. I told him I don't want a dummy that can only gather parts, push brooms, or make up receps/light fixtures only. When I have an apprentice, I want someone who can help me by doing ACTUAL electrical work, not just a mindless gopher given only simple tasks. I'm going to teach the crap out him. So far he seems to like it.

My thoughts are, the sooner he picks this stuff up, the sooner I get to quit explaining stuff to him.:thumbup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

That's how I handled my apprentices. The first thing I'd tell them is their job is to make my job easier, and in return my job is to teach them everything I know. I'd have them bending big pipe and running racks their first week if we were busy. I figured they could learn how to clean and organize stuff when we were slow


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

The more they know the less I have to do.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

99cents said:


> A few words about bosses:
> 
> A boss who considers himself god and ridicules his employees has psychological issues. His guys will try to cover things up and make it appear like everything's great when, in fact, everything is rotten to the core.
> 
> ...


I have been accused of ruining apprentices, I always want the JW's to arrange a way to give them a ride when possible, they get paid vacation and holidays, with bonus at Christmas. But they generally leave having done a type of work few electricians seldom see much less perform.

I respect them but do not want them to make my life difficult


----------

